# eBay bows once again to the antis



## Grenadier (Aug 3, 2007)

Not surprising at all.

http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200707.shtml#2007-07-30094109

Now you can't even buy / sell reloading components on eBay, even if they're simple, unprimed brass casings.  



> Hello everyone&#8230;In mid-August, we will be updating our Firearms, Weapons and Knives Policy to place more restrictions around gun-related items.
> 
> Once these changes take effect, we will prohibit listings of any firearm part that is required for the firing of a gun.
> 
> This includes items like bullet tips, brass casings and shells, barrels, slides, cylinders, magazines, firing pins, trigger assemblies, etc. Please read the Firearms, Weapons and Knives Policy for more details on our current policy.




Halprin asserts that much of this was due to the VT tragedy, but the last I saw, Cho Seung Hui didn't manufacture his own ammo, nor did he change barrels, trigger assemblies, etc...


----------



## Jdokan (Aug 3, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Not surprising at all.
> 
> http://www2.ebay.com/aw/core/200707.shtml#2007-07-30094109
> 
> ...


I believe it all stems from the lawyers.....too many  lawsuits against every possible individual...not the felon but each involved gun mfgr'r, ammo seller, etc......crazy.....


----------



## K31 (Aug 3, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I believe it all stems from the lawyers.....too many  lawsuits against every possible individual...not the felon but each involved gun mfgr'r, ammo seller, etc......crazy.....



I disagree because if they are afraid of lawsuits they just handed some lawyer for one of the VT shootings a victory.

They are just a bunch of PC nitwits. Firearms people are better off spending their money elsewhere.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I might go look for a feedback link on eBay and let them know I might not be buying more stuff there. 

I usually do not buy stuff like that there, I prefer to see it and touch it with my hands first, but that is personal. Yet, I think as long as it is legally owned and legally sold then what is the issue. The issue is people are trying to control others with threat (* this is terrorism in my opinion living in fear of being sued *) and not laws and letting the authorites handle a situation.


----------

